# 2004 A6 2.7T Engine Squeal Noise after TB Change



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

Need some help on what this squealing noise might be after changing the TB and all the tensioners, rollers, and all the usual stuff. The TB Kit was from ECS Ultimate TB Kit with Gates. Did everything by the book and from some of the well written TB change DIYs on all of the Audi forum sites. After driving the car about a month this squealing noise appeared when the car is cold and started first in the morning and squeals for about 5-10 minutes then goes away for the rest of the drive. It needs to be sitting for hours before it comes back. Any ideas what this might be? I placed a couple of videos of the squealing sound problem. The first one is when the car is started in the morning and the second is when the squealing is just about gone after nearly 10 minutes later. 

Thx in advance for any help! 

-Rob 

Engine Start: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8719318178/ 

Squealing Ending: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8719320262/


----------



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

still need help!


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you checked the fan assemblies? 

Might also be the viscous clutch bearing for the fan.


----------



## jimbovia (Jun 2, 2013)

*Same issue*

So I've got the same year and engine (04 and 2.7T) and noise post TB service.

R/
Jim
04 A6 (C5) 2.7T (BEL) Quattro S-Line


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

I know it sounds like a silly thing, but the serpintine belt is very easy to route a tad incorectly. around the crankshaft there is a guide that sticks out below the crankshaft balancer pully shaft.. make sure you;ve not slipped the belt on the underside of it or you will have a short lived serp. belt.


----------

